# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Duero >  Villagatón

## jagtvilla

El embalse de Villagatón esta situado en el pueblo y Ayuntamiento que lleva su nombre. 

Su capacidad es de 5 HM3.

----------

frfmfrfm (18-dic-2013)

----------


## jlois

Bienvenido jagtvilla a este que ya es tu foro. Gracias por esa fantástica aportación y animarte a proseguir por ese camino dónde nos encontrarás a todos, a todos los que de una u otra forma seguimos todo este mundo del agua y lo que la rodea.

----------

